# Online Shop mit Hilfe eines Applets



## Jaensk (7. Jul 2008)

Hi,

habe bis jetzt nur Applications mit Java programmiert. Leider haben wir bis jetzt noch nicht gelernt wie man mit Applets umgeht, dies will ich jedoch nun ändern. Ich habe vor einen Online-Shop mit Java-Applets zu kreieren, ist dies theoretisch möglich oder eher unangebracht?

Mit feundlich Grüßen 

Jaensk


----------



## Wildcard (7. Jul 2008)

Das ist unabgebracht, da ein Applet eine Client Anwendung ist,  ein Shopsystem aber nur Serverseitig sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Jaensk (8. Jul 2008)

Hmm wieso ist ein Online-Shop nur Serverseitig sinnvoll? Kann leider keine andere Programmiersprache :? .


----------



## Wildcard (8. Jul 2008)

Jaensk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmm wieso ist ein Online-Shop nur Serverseitig sinnvoll?


Weil du mit sicherheit nicht jedem Kunden schreibzugriff auf der Datenbank einrichten willst.
Davon abgesehen: hast du schonmal *irgendwo* einen Applet-Shop gesehen?  :wink: 


> Kann leider keine andere Programmiersprache


Nichts hindert dich daran einen Webshop mit Java zu machen. Allerdings nicht als Applet.


----------



## tfa (8. Jul 2008)

Selbstverständlich kann man einen Webshop als Applet realisieren. Das Applet kann sich ja mit einem Application-Server verbinden und nicht direkt mit der Datenbank, dann hätte man wieder eine 3-Schicht-Architektur. 
In der Praxis ist das allerdings völlig unüblich. Ein Vorteil gegenüber einem normalen Webclient seh ich auch nicht.


----------



## Jaensk (8. Jul 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jaensk hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich dachte im Internet funktionieren nur Applets. Was gibt es denn sonst noch was ich mit Java programmieren kann und was im Internet funktioniert?


----------



## Jaensk (8. Jul 2008)

tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Selbstverständlich kann man einen Webshop als Applet realisieren. Das Applet kann sich ja mit einem Application-Server verbinden und nicht direkt mit der Datenbank, dann hätte man wieder eine 3-Schicht-Architektur.
> In der Praxis ist das allerdings völlig unüblich. Ein Vorteil gegenüber einem normalen Webclient seh ich auch nicht.


Der einzige Vorteil wäre, das ich diese Programmiersprache beherrsche :lol: .


----------



## tfa (8. Jul 2008)

Eine Webanwendung kann man natürlich auch in Java programmieren. Dafür gibt es viele verschiedene Frameworks. Such mal nach Struts oder JSF.


----------



## Jaensk (10. Jul 2008)

Und mit applets wär es einfach zu unsicher weil mir dann jeder in meiner datenbank rumfuscht?


----------



## AlArenal (10. Jul 2008)

Vor allem ist ein Applet im Vergleich zu HTML/CSS/JS unflexibel, braucht seine Zeit, bis es geladen ist und setzt ein passendes Java voraus. Und wenn du nicht noch eine Zwischenschcht einziehst (und damit alles noch komplizierter machst), musst du deine Datenbank für externen Zugriff öffnen und konkurrierende Schreibzugriffe auf die DB im Applet managen.

Ich habe was dagegen unüberlegt den Lemming zu machen, aber es ist auch mindestens ebenso sinnfrei sich komplett gar nicht am Markt zu orientieren. Ordentliche Recherche und Tests sollten einem Projekt stets voraus gehen, vor allem wenn man Neuland betritt.


----------



## Jaensk (12. Jul 2008)

wie wird denn normalerweise so ein onlineshop geschrieben? meist wird doch da javascript verwendet oder nich? Meint ihr es ist schwer javascript zu lernen wenn man java schon kann?


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Jul 2008)

In den meisten Fällen werden Webseiten dynamisch generiert, die zum Teil mit Daten aus einer Datenbank bestückt sind. Dabei kommt bspw. PHP oder JSP zum Einsatz. Das hängt davon ab, was der Webserver unterstützt.


----------



## DP (12. Jul 2008)

Jaensk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meint ihr es ist schwer javascript zu lernen wenn man java schon kann?



wenn du java könntest, würdest du nicht solche fragen stellen :autsch:  ???:L


----------



## Jaensk (12. Jul 2008)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jaensk hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für deine Hilfe  :bloed:


----------



## SebiB90 (12. Jul 2008)

Jaensk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> DP hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja...aber unrecht hat er ja nicht.
wenn man java kann, sollte man den unterschied zu javascript kennen.
Denn das ist nur eine scriptsprache mit der man meist spielerein in websiten einbauen kann. Natürlich gibts auch paar sinnvolle Anwendungen z.b. validierung der Eingabe Daten(wobei ich das eher serverseitig machen würde) oder hier im Forum die Buttons für die Textformatierung.

Wenn du ein Onlineshop machen willst, schau dir Java EE an. Mit Servlets, JSP, JSF etc. ist dies möglich.
Wobei das wohl um einiges komplexer ist als Java SE mit den vielen Frameworks Spring, Struts u.a.
Evtl könntest du PHP lernen, ist wesentlicher einfacher. Und wenn du das nur zum spaß machen willst und net für den Job/Beruf wäre das denke ich die bessere wahl.


----------



## Jaensk (12. Jul 2008)

Ah gut danke für die Antwort, ich weiß schon das javascript im vergleich zu java was ganz anderes ist. Aber mir hat man mal gesagt, dass man sich sehr schnell in neue Programmiersprachen einarbeit kann sobald man eine kann. Und ich denke schon, dass ich dadurch schneller javascript lerne als einer der das als erste Programmiersprache macht.


----------



## Mark110 (16. Jul 2008)

ein paar posts zuvor hat dir jemand geschrieben, dass man einen sop mittels php oder jsp machen kann. javascript ist eher ungeeignet. Geht für ganz kleine sahcen, um die stückzahl hoch und runterzu zählen. aber session handling etc. kannste damit vergessen.


----------



## Niki (16. Jul 2008)

um maki aus einem anderen Thread zu zitieren: JavaScript ist nur eine Krücke um den Browser ein wenig humpeln zu lassen.
Mit JavaScript kannst du ClientSeitig den Browser verändern. Es gibt aber auch zahlreiche AJAX-Frameworks (ist nichts anderes als JavaScript) mit denen du mächtige Anwendungen fürs Web entwickeln kannst (thinwire, echo, wingS,....).
Wenn du aber etwas seriöses machen willst, rate ich dir mal IceFaces anzuschaun. Ist eine JSF-Implementierung von icesoft. Mir gefällt die sehr gut, jedenfalls besser als myfaces und man kann mit einem Eclipse Plugin sehr nett die Oberfläche zusammen klicken. Die Grundlagen von Servlets/JSPs und JSF solltest du jedoch vorher mal anschaun


----------

